# Tribute to Nely



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

A few months ago Nely gifted me with a bottle of Havana Club 7 year old rum. Photos posted under Florida Herf thread.

Tonight a few friends got together to celebrate the 20th anniversary and my retirement from a medical conference that I hosted- www.mechanisms.com. We decided to open the Havana Club.

Cigars started with 2003 Montecristo #2s, followed by Davidoff Millenium Robustos.

I've never been a rum guy, stocking Bacardi for mixing. The only sipping rum we have is Mount Gay Extra Old Barbados Rum, nice but not a "go to" favorite(Rusty Nails, Highland Park 12 y/o, Glenfiddich). Forgive my rum ignorance. In addition, Bruce5 and Fredster will tell you flavor description is not my forte'.

Mount Gay has a potent aroma, dark amber, very powerful straight up. Most of us enjoyed it on ice. In contrast, the Havana Club was exceptionally smooth, sweeter smell, slightly lighter in color. Easily drinkable on it's own, I found myself continually swirling, enjoying the aroma- nuts, molasses, never biting. Again, magnificent to this rum newbie.

It might have been an attempt to immerse oneself in a Cuban experience, but the Montecristo #2s mated beautifully with the Havana Club rum. They complemented, rather than competed, easily discernable by my friends. The Monte torpedo floated a flavor that I've not sensed before, more "mellow earth". The combination spurred an entertaining discussion on benefits and disastrous effects of an end to the Cuban embargo.

A friend brought a 4 pack of Davidoff Millenium Robustos, so to be a courteous host we sampled these. Very nice on their own, the flavors of the supposedly ample bodied (Ecuadorian wrapper?)cigars seemed muted by the rum. Gorgeous cigars, but maybe not full bodied enough to follow up the Montecristos. We then switched to the Havana Club on ice. Instantly the rum's wonderful aroma faded, taste moderated, but at least the Davidoff flavors came back to life.

Gorillas can advise better, but I would suggest Havana Club 7 year old aged rum is best experienced straight up in a brandy snifter, to exhibit it's magnificent aroma and mellow taste. Light up a fuller bodied cigar from the Island South Of Miami, then close your eyes and imagine yourself in a cafe' on a beautiful Caribbean beach, with fine sand and turquoise water.

Nelson, you're a prince among men. Thanks for helping me celebrate the end of 20 years of professionally rewarding work!
Joe


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

You are very welcome my friend and thank you for the kind words. I'm glad you and your friends enjoyed the rum. Congratulations on the retirement.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

that must be some good rum!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

You're a very generous person Nely. Excellent gift you gave.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Very nice play, Nely. And very nice review of the rum!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Good review... not too sure about brandy snifter... but, as they say, each to his own. My suggestion of how to drink this rum is 50ml/2oz in a rocks glass, no ice, with a squeeze of lime (so you get about 1/4 of a limes worth of juice) with a dash of aromatic bitters (angosturas or the like!) or if you really want to Cubaprinia, let me know if you want that recipe!

Lumpy.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Joe, congrats on your retirement...time to enjoy life even more!!

Nely, great gift, sounds like it was right on the money!!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Congrats Joe! Glad you enjoy nthe Rum.
Very nice of you Nelson!*


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed that Rum. It is an excellent Rum.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

I've been nursing my bottle of HC Anejo Reserva, but I like Zaya a little better. Now y'all are gonna make me sneak across the border to grab a bottle of Anejo 7 :c 

I also like the way the brandy snifter concentrates the aromas as you take a sip. Mmmmm.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Nice hit Nelson and congrats on your retirement Joe..


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Sorry guys,

Retirement from 20 years as program director of the medical conference- only. The company asked me to accept a new position, and offered an opportunity to retire from the conference.

I have two sons in college to pay for, sigh.......

But the rum was great. Also, it seemed a brandy snifter might allow the rum to display more of it's aroma. I couldn't keep my nose out of the glass.

Joe


----------

